# The funniest story!!! A Goat!?!



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

I have to share this story-It happened last week when we took Cutie to the vet to have her bald spot examined on her head (she scraped the hair and meat off)- we had finished with the vet and were on the way back-we got hungry so we decided to stop at a Bojangles-Cutie was in the crate in the back of the truck and everytime we would try to order in the drive through-she would holler-so we finally order, and pull around to the window-this girls eyes got so big and she was laughing at us!!! "OOOH a sheep-"no it's not a sheep" I say-Is that what they call a "goat"? Are you gonna eat that goat? how old is she? Why is she bald? is she pregnant?-20 questions-- everyone in that Bojangles crowds around the drive through and is laughing at us!!! We were so embarrassed-There were a few people on the way home at stoplights gawking-had a few words of praise on how pretty she was-had someone try to buy her to eat?!? then we get home and unlaod her- then a buyer shows up wanting a doeling we had for sale-then Wildman tries to breed my mini mare-20 questions again!!" What is he doing"? "Can that pony get pregnant by him? I guess you are going to have some unicons!!!" Does he do that all the time? "Why don't you separate them? It was hilarious to see how many people have never seen a goat!!! Cutie was living it up in the back of that truck- I bet she told all the other goats about all the attention she got that day-the next day-they all tried to attack me :ROFL:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

LOL! -- haha i get that kinda stuff all the time, this year the biggest question was - so does the AKC recognize this breed of dog? :scratch:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

:slapfloor: What a funny story and all from just trying to bring your girl home from the vet.

Hey at least they asked questions and didn’t just stick their nose in the air like “eww it’s a goat”. If they are asking questions they are trying to get educated on the animal. But boy you had some interesting questions to answer…

When I have traveled with my goats and you would never believe the looks and questions I get at times. Especially traveling with miniature goats. I have had people tell me that was a nice looking dog I had in the back to people having with no idea what it was??? When we stop to eat or get gas we usually draw a crowd with people that have millions of questions. But I don’t mind answering them and trying to inform them on “what a goat is”. And by the time I am done they usually want one. :wink: 

Just think of it this way… you gave them something interesting to talk about at the supper table that evening when they got home from work. Can you just hear that conversation… how was your day at work honey? Well you aren’t going to believe what I saw today… a bald goat !
:shocked:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It should be a traditional holiday..."Questions Day".....so funny "LOL" :ROFL:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Put me on the waiting list for one of your unicorns, please!

:ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Put me on the waiting list for one of your unicorns, please!


 :ROFL:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

we have gotten so many odd looks questions and of course being pointed at. Living on an island virtually every show we go to we have to go on the ferry. So there is a half an hour of sitting thereon the boat with people asking questions. 
On the way down to puyallup one year the rest of the party missed the ferry we were on so we stopped at the gas staion to wait for them so we could all get there together. there was a guy in the store that was making little ears with his fingers, then of course he had to come out i was feeding harmony a carrot he wanted to feed her too. 
another time we missed our ferry on the port townsend side (hour and a half wait) i think people thought the trailer was empty until cally herd my voice scared the crap out of some people walking by when she jumped on the side. 
there was the time my brother was getting dropped off for baseball and i had a 4-H meeting. His teamates were yelling that keith had a llama in his car. Always getting its a sheep. One time someone thought my little black and white alpine was a camel.....the time tempo got attacked by dogs she was in the back of our bronco. We had gotten interupted from our dinner. So christi and i stopped by mcdonalds that was interesting. as tempo had her head between the two front seats. 
the list goes on...
I love all of these types of stories.
beth


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

That is hilarious! Once after we had picked up some geese ducks and rabbits, we stopped at a restraunt to eat, we had quite a few people giving us odd looks, but no one dared ask us any questions. But I suppose it was an interesting site, seeing a dozen geese and ducks quacking and screechin' in the back on a pickup.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh that is just hilarious!! Picking up goats at the airport brought some questions for me too....like "what breed of dog is that?"


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

The only story that I have like that is that we went to pick up my Blackbelly Ram with his big curly horns. We had him in a kennel in the back of the truck and we wanted to stop in town to get something to eat before going back to the ranch.

So we stopped at one our favorate places to eat and my DH backed the truck in so that we could watch him from where we were sitting by the window. We were not sure how he was going to handle being in a kennel and not moving, as he is WILD! 

So we get out of the truck and there are people with about a 3 year old little girl. They jumped out and started asking what kind of goat it is. I politely explained it is NOT a goat it is a sheep. So then they asked what I was going to do with him. I told them that I was going to use him to breed. They asked again what kind of goat it was - without even realizing what I said. Then asked again what I was going to do with him. So by now I am irritated.

We went inside sat down to eat, and they sat behind us. Again, they turned around and asked what kind of goat he was..... aggghhhh :hair: So I said again, he is a SHEEP! They asked again what I was going to do with him - after I already explained to breed. So I straight faced turned around and plainly said - I am going to EAT him and turned back around towards my husband. They gasped so hard I think I became out of breath. I was trying so hard not to laugh. So finally I turned back around and said "He is a blackbelly SHEEP, that I am going to use for BREEDING!" 

Needless to say there was NO more questions and I was able to eat in piece! LOL!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

:slapfloor: @ kelebek


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Love those stories!! Keep em comin!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I guess I have a small one!

My uncle is one of these people who "knows" everything. :roll: He asked me why I have three billy goats, and I said, "No, its a doe, a wether, and a buck."

"What? No, you have three billy goats. See they all have horns."

:scratch: 

I kindly explained that all goats have horns, goats without horns are disbudded as babies. (Didn't bother explaining polled.)

He looked at me like I was stupid and told me to let him know when I finally figure out I have three billy goats.

:shocked:


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

when i picked up Bear i stopped at a Mcd's and got a burger and a side salad
they asked if i wanted dressing
No
are you sure?
yes
just a plain salad?
yes
ok, your total is $X.xx
so she hands me the salad first
i get it out of the bag, take the lid off
open the sliding window of my truck and place the salad in the back of the truck
the cashier is really looking at me now
all of a sudden Bear sticks her nose thru the window to see what else i am going to give her
the girl's eyes got really big and she handed me my burger and said, "have a nice day"
:ROFL:


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

great stories y'all- i guess people everywhere just need to be informed about goats!!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

lol these are so funny


I just find it weird how people dont know the different between, a goat, sheep or dog :ROFL: 
Or why they are so suprised to see one 

If I saw a goat at the shops I would be like "OMG " *STEAL*

Lol


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

*We don't raise Lamanchas but when we go to the Dairy Goat show at our County fair they always have all the dairy goats in the same barn and they're all mixed up. Well I get paranoid just leaving them there so I'm always going in there to check on them and I swear everytime we get stuck next to the Lamanchas which would be fine but except that I have to field all the questions from the Fair goers everytime I go check on my goats. The one question I get asked a million times a day is why do they cut the Lamanchas ears off LOL. I could understand this if they just wanted to know for informational purposes but they always ask me in a disgusted tone like we're a bunch of goat abusers who cut our goats ears off. I get so frustrated with some of them because even if you explain that we don't cut their ears off they don't believe you LOL. I don't even raise Lamanchas!!! My goats have ears!! :ROFL: *


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

When I seen my first LaMancha it was at a county fair, I was about 8, and this girl wearing bells on her shoes (random) was feeding it, and my mom and I asked her if the goat was a special kind that didn't grow ears, and she told us all that she knew about LaManchas, and thats when I first learned about LaManchas, back when we weren't even into goats, but I think secretly my mom wanted that goat. lol.


----------



## harmonygoats (Nov 20, 2007)

We have an old church van we use to go to shows. It has windows all around. We stopped at a taco bell on the way home on night. What was funny there were about 6 of the goats that had their faces pressed against the window to see the lights and what was going on. The girl at the drive-thru thought it was hialrious.LOL


----------

